# Project Tomb Raider



## LaMokona (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is my first build log on here though it’s not my first build log. I will be working with a Cooler Master HAF 912. I asked several people what their favorite superhero was and one answer stuck out. Lara Croft. This build will be based around the new Tomb Raider game ( Which I actually haven’t had the time to play  ) Choosing colors was a bit harder with this one than with other superheroes since Lara Croft doesn’t really have a color scheme. Nonetheless, I hope what I chose is good and that this build lives up to the game (Heard that it’s amazing). I’m currently saving up for the hardware so may take a bit before it’s completely done. Won’t stop me from working on the case though.

Update #1
Update #2
Update #3
Update #4
Update #5
Update #6
Update #7
Update #8
Update #9 (Finished Build)
Extra Pics

Hardware (Subject to change):
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (Acquired)
Mobo: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 (Acquired)
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) (Acquired)
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 7870 (Acquired)
PSU: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze (Acquired)
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Series 120GB (Acquired)
Case: Cooler Master HAF 912 (Acquired)

Here’s the case when it used to house the living room computer






I received the paracord for this build a few days ago.
Khaki





Black





Also got some terminals I needed.





Sleeving on the 24 pin cable is complete





The front panel of the case is also done.





That’s it for now. More to come soon.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

subbed!

how easy it to use paracord for sleeving and get the ends to stay tidy?


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 9, 2013)

d1nky said:


> subbed!
> 
> how easy it to use paracord for sleeving and get the ends to stay tidy?



Thanks. 
This actually my first time using paracord and it was pretty easy to work with. I did use a bit on practice cables first though.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 9, 2013)

If this build doesn't have wavy hair of some sort we might get outraged.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 9, 2013)

natr0n said:


> If this build doesn't have wavy hair of some sort we might get outraged.



I'll try to add in some TressFX but no promises. Maybe a ponytail hanging off the top XD


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2013)

wow looks nice
khaki color make it not looks like cable and looks natural
subbd for further..


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 9, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> wow looks nice
> khaki color make it not looks like cable and looks natural
> subbd for further..



Thank you.I wasn't sure whether to go for khaki or tan. Glad I went with khaki.
Should have some updates later today


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 10, 2013)

So got the side panels done today. The right side panel isn’t completely done yet though. Also got the PCI slot covers painted. Tomorrow will be working on the top panel window. 

PCI Slot Covers





Right side panel





Left side panel





Thanks for all the comments. Will try to bring more tomorrow


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 11, 2013)

It was a long day yesterday and didn't get to work much.
My Rotozip of 8 years passed away yesterday  It was given to me by my dad 4 years ago. He'd owned it for 4 years before that. It had helped us with many jobs and hardly ever complained. 
R.I.P





As the Rotozip exists, a new partner enters. Introducing,










Got it fired up immediately and began to put it to work.
Window on the top panel.




This isn’t done as the weather turned sour. Will try to finish today and get better pics.


Since it started raining, decided to work on more sleeving. Finished the 8-pin CPU power extension.






And here’s the full front panel. The top cover is missing since an NZXT Hue is going to be placed there.





More updates coming soon


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 13, 2013)

Don’t have much to update about the case. Did get some things in the mail today though 

AMD FX-8350 Eight Core





XFX Radeon HD 7870














Thinking of doing something about the red bar. Still in planning.


----------



## Roph (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking good so far, especially those cables


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 13, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Don’t have much to update about the case. Did get some things in the mail today though
> 
> AMD FX-8350 Eight Core
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2876/35vg.jpg
> ...



umm what about spray the same color and make it black to the letters


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

subbed


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 13, 2013)

Subbed! The sleeving looks great!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2013)

that's some good Sleeving LaMokona it will match the colour scheme of the Sabertooth nicely ^^

gonna sub to here ^^

oh and imageshack is slow loading and not always loading every picture for me, why not use like photobucket, tinypic, fastpic.ru or something that?


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 13, 2013)

Roph said:


> Looking good so far, especially those cables


Thank you 



micropage7 said:


> umm what about spray the same color and make it black to the letters


Can be done. With the patience that is. Quite some detail on the Ghost cooling letters on the right side (Not shown in the picture). But will see if I can do it 


de.das.dude said:


> subbed


Thank you 


adulaamin said:


> Subbed! The sleeving looks great!


Thanks 


puma99dk| said:


> that's some good Sleeving LaMokona it will match the colour scheme of the Sabertooth nicely ^^
> 
> gonna sub to here ^^
> 
> oh and imageshack is slow loading and not always loading every picture for me, why not use like photobucket, tinypic, fastpic.ru or something that?


Thanks, the Sabertooth should arrive some time next week 
I started having that problem with imageshack last night also. Was tired last night and just wanted to go to bed. Host has been changed now. Hopefully it's better. If not, I have a Photobucket album ready.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

i just finished my mod, cant wait to see you get all your stuff together.
i like to start after everything has been organised and taken care of. i dont like disruptions. some times i work from 10am till 4am the next day XD

btw, in the sleeving, did you nor use heatshrink?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice build ya got here



Subbed


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i just finished my mod, cant wait to see you get all your stuff together.
> i like to start after everything has been organised and taken care of. i dont like disruptions. some times i work from 10am till 4am the next day XD
> 
> btw, in the sleeving, did you nor use heatshrink?


With mods like this, I don't mind waiting for parts. As long as I can keep going with the mod itself, I'm good. Also, no heatshrink used in the sleeving. I personally think it looks neater but it completely depends on how the heatshrink is cut



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks 


Durvelle27 said:


> Nice build ya got here
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed


Thank you 

Just came in for lunch, working on the top panel window. Might have that update tonight


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice, how are you going to work boobs and bum into it though?


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice, how are you going to work boobs and bum into it though?



HDD is full of ya know what.......


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 13, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice, how are you going to work boobs and bum into it though?


I was thinking of just posing next to the finished product.


d1nky said:


> HDD is full of ya know what.......


Tis is true too though.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> HDD is full of ya know what.......



lara croft rule34D??  linkzz plzzz.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 14, 2013)

Make sure you stress test that GPU before painting it - those XFX Double D cards (lol at the name) have some issues keeping cool.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Make sure you stress test that GPU before painting it - those XFX Double D cards (lol at the name) have some issues keeping cool.



I decided not to paint the red bar that came with the card. Looked to nice.





I'm not done with this piece yet. Still needs a bit of filing.
I'll still keep and eye on the temps when I get it up and running. Thanks for the info.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 14, 2013)

heres some inspiration, well i was awe inspired by this

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=220813&page=17


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> heres some inspiration, well i was awe inspired by this
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=220813&page=17



That's pretty sweet. I saw the finished product of this but couldn't find the log. Thanks. Don't think I'll bring something like that. Started with mods about a year ago, this is probably the biggest one I've done.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 15, 2013)

So looked like it was going to rain all day today. Finally did during the evening. Got a little bit done, didn’t want to get into much with the chance of rain.

Got the removable hard drive cage done.





Also got the top panel done.










That’s it for today. Will be a slow week for updates as I will be out of town for two (maybe three) days. 
Thank you all for viewing


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 15, 2013)

sub
very nice start. looking forward for end result.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 16, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> sub
> very nice start. looking forward for end result.


Thank you 

Power went out in my neighborhood today and it took them a long while to fix it.
Weather has been crazy here in Texas.




One minutes the sun is blasting and it's 39c out, the next it's pouring rain out.

Since power was out, decided to start putting the case back together. Just one picture of the build today 





The right side panel isn't done yet. Probably won't be done until the end of the week if this rain keeps up.
Will update as soon as I can


----------



## Irony (Jul 16, 2013)

That's looking awesome man. Can't wait to see it finished, it's gonna be good






d1nky said:


> subbed!
> 
> how easy it to use paracord for sleeving and get the ends to stay tidy?



I'm a total noob at sleeving, just tried it for the first time last week, did my whole PSU with paracord and I think it turned out pretty good, it was way easier than I thought. 

Hope I'm not derailing too much, I'll put the pics in a spoiler:


Spoiler


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 16, 2013)

Irony said:


> That's looking awesome man. Can't wait to see it finished, it's gonna be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you 
I found paracord pretty easy to work it also. Very nice job on those cables.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

next mod im using paracord definitely.

and lamokona ya may actually make the sabertooth look gorgeous with this mod!


----------



## Irony (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'm pretty proud of em lol.

Ya I was thinking that too, you could be the first person to make a sabertooth beautiful!


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you both 



Sorry I haven’t updated in a bit. Was out of town last couple of days. From what I was told it was raining the whole time I was gone so not much time lost. Got home late last night and had a couple of boxes waiting for me 

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
















Samsung 840 120GB SSD











Got a couple of Noctua NF-F12 fans.






Corsair Vengeance 8GB











And a Seasonic M12 620W Modular power supply
















More to come soon. No raid today


----------



## Irony (Jul 20, 2013)

Haha, so you're also gonna go ahead and be the first to make Noctua fans look good? lol


----------



## d1nky (Jul 20, 2013)

i like this guy, hes taking some of the most ugliest parts and HOPEFULLY will perform a miracle and kiss the frog and turn it into a princess.

i will call him a legend if hes does this!


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you both, hope not to dissapoint 
The build will probably be done Tuesday. Forgot to order the NZXT Hue with the rest of the parts -_-
Was going to save these for tomorrow night but tonight will do 
















More pics will come Tuesday (hopefully) once the Hue is in place. 
Thank you all


----------



## Roph (Jul 21, 2013)

Even in that machine, those noctua fans still look out of place :shadedshu

Otherwise, fantastic


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you 
Yeah, the Noctuas don't fit perfectly in here but they sure do look a lot better in here then they would in my main, red and black rig XD


----------



## Irony (Jul 22, 2013)

That's a beauty. Almost looked like you just took the pictures in sepia lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 22, 2013)

I think if you took the rubber dampers off the corners of the Noctuas it might look a little better.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 22, 2013)

yea agreed with T ski take those rubber pieces off and it will blend it ALOT better.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 22, 2013)

agreed^^

and the black on that rad is too shiny for everything else. Mod ett!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank god. The Sabertooth is probably my favourite board of all time, and FINALLY somebody made it actually look good inside something. The colour scheme of that board is such an irritation to me, but the components are great. MAKE IT IN BLACK GODDAMNIT.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2013)

3 photos only?
come on dont be shy


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone 
I'll try try the Noctuas without the rubber corners. I'll also see what I can do about the shiny rad.

Only three pictures for now. They were more teasers than anything  I'll have more up once the NZXT Hue arrives, which should be tomorrow. Maybe one more pic tonight?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Maybe one more pic tonight?



sure. i alway enjoy to see good quality work.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 24, 2013)

Finished the build today. Thank you everyone for the comments and advice throughout the build. Won’t keep y’all waiting any longer 


















































Yes, I used red and black rather than all black. Asked a few friends and majority vote went to red and black.

Thank you all again for following and commenting 
I can bring more pics if wanted


----------



## Irony (Jul 24, 2013)

That looks good man. Your paint work really sets it off, especially the little things like the two tone on the hue and the power buttons being painted. The windows look nice too


----------



## d1nky (Jul 24, 2013)

that looks great!

clean, fresh and the saber looks good in there!

but wasnt we promised tits and arse


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 24, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Finished the build today. Thank you everyone for the comments and advice throughout the build. Won’t keep y’all waiting any longer
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-K7eQ2y9gqPU/Ue9KiCXpnYI/AAAAAAAAAOU/1Vhif29XUFw/s800/51.JPG
> 
> ...





great mod. one of the most stylish mods i have seen around. great job.
and ya i want more pics. give us more.
more pics, more pics, more pics


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> That looks good man. Your paint work really sets it off, especially the little things like the two tone on the hue and the power buttons being painted. The windows look nice too


Thank you 



d1nky said:


> that looks great!
> 
> clean, fresh and the saber looks good in there!
> 
> but wasnt we promised tits and arse


Thanks. Couldn't bring the tits and arse to the forums, but as you said before, we all know what the hdd has in it, and I have plenty of hdd's 



ne6togadno said:


> great mod. one of the most stylish mods i have seen around. great job.
> and ya i want more pics. give us more.
> more pics, more pics, more pics


Thank you  Will try to get more pics tonight.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2013)

this looks nice and i love how this turned out, u should be proud man


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 24, 2013)

Where is Lara :'(
Nvm man, it looks really good 
I would love to learn how to do one myself though :/


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice job.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 24, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> this looks nice and i love how this turned out, u should be proud man


Thank you 



Aleksander said:


> Where is Lara :'(
> Nvm man, it looks really good
> I would love to learn how to do one myself though :/


Thanks.Lara is in the Tomb Raider game I'm installing right now 



PopcornMachine said:


> Very nice job.


Thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2013)

That looks awesome! Never seen a Tomb Raider tribute build, atleast one that is as clean as this. I like how modest and clean it looks. Not to mush unnecessary "blingy" stuff.

I also plan to do get a piece of metal to cover the PSU like you have done. Been thinking about doing it for a while, and then wrap in a carbon fibre vinyl.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 25, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That looks awesome! Never seen a Tomb Raider tribute build, atleast one that is as clean as this. I like how modest and clean it looks. Not to mush unnecessary "blingy" stuff.
> 
> I also plan to do get a piece of metal to cover the PSU like you have done. Been thinking about doing it for a while, and then wrap in a carbon fibre vinyl.


Thank you  I actually used acrylic to make the PSU cover. Didn't have much metal lying around.




ne6togadno said:


> great mod. one of the most stylish mods i have seen around. great job.
> and ya i want more pics. give us more.
> more pics, more pics, more pics



As requested.
Got a few extra pictures today. The lighting is a bit better in these.





































Thank you all


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2013)

cool man, very cool.
your color scheme is unic.
and i even dont like brown.
btw what is the fan controller that you use.


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 25, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> cool man, very cool.
> your color scheme is unic.
> and i even dont like brown.
> btw what is the fan controller that you use.



Thank you 
I'm using the Corsair Link software with the H80i to control the fans.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Thank you
> I'm using the Corsair Link software with the H80i to control the fans.



and what is that in the top try. can you picture is more closely


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 25, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> and what is that in the top try. can you picture is more closely



Oh, that's an NZXT Hue, an LED Controller.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## LaMokona (Jul 25, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice!



Thanks


----------

